

Where Twitter spam-accounts come from - epanastasi
http://boingboing.net/2013/08/14/where-twitter-spam-accounts-co.html

======
epanastasi
A longer summary linked in the article:
[http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/08/buying-battles-in-the-
war...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/08/buying-battles-in-the-war-on-
twitter-spam/)

The original paper: [http://krebsonsecurity.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/08/USENIX...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/08/USENIXtwitteraccountpaper.pdf)

